Apache Kafka on Kubernetes - jcamou
======
mindcrash
Confluent (the company housing the core Kafka team) has created a Helm chart
to get their platform (either the open source version or the entire enterprise
stack) deployed on Kubernetes.

Blog post here: [https://www.confluent.io/blog/getting-started-apache-
kafka-k...](https://www.confluent.io/blog/getting-started-apache-kafka-
kubernetes/)

------
jcamou
I am about to embark in this journey, maybe. Have been working with Kubernetes
for quite sometime to the point where I'm fairly comfortable managing it,
tweaking it and fine tuning it. Business demands something like Kafka but I'm
not sure if I'm inflicting into on-call nightmare if I go with Kafka on
Kubernetes. Thoughts?

------
dankohn1
I would also encourage you to take a look at NATS which, like Kubernetes, is
hosted by CNCF.

[https://landscape.cncf.io/category=streaming-
messaging&forma...](https://landscape.cncf.io/category=streaming-
messaging&format=card-mode&grouping=category)

------
lberk
You might want to check out strimzi[1]. They've got a couple quickstarts for
minikube or okd to help get folks up and running.

[1] - [https://strimzi.io/](https://strimzi.io/)

~~~
jcamou
This looks interesting. Seems to be a bit more of a generic Kafka installation
compared to the Confluence option. The fact that it makes it easy to run with
Minikube is definately a plus.

------
SkyRocknRoll
Please look at [http://pulsar.apache.org/](http://pulsar.apache.org/) which is
multiple fold better than kafka on scaling as well as easy to operate

